# I want these coyotes gone!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

After we came home from TSC today, we came out to check on the goats, and guess what was sitting two feet outside of the goat pen, under a cedar tree? Yep, you guessed it, Mr. Wiley Coyote! It was a big one too, and we tried to shoot him, but instead we shot the cattle panel gate in two. And that was the second time today he was by the goat pen! This morning, we were making the rounds and he was hiding in the thicket, but the dogs scared him off. But really, it has to be really brazen to come up to the fence, TWICE, knowing three big Great Pyrenees were there. This is the third time coyotes have been really close though. Two times, at about 3:30 in the morning they have been howling and yapping behind the goat pen (not as close as this one was tho). Each time we went out with the spotlight and tried to run them off. But we just can't figure out what is out there that they are attracted to. We haven't killed any deer (bc they won't come around bc of the 'yotes!), we haven't thrown anything out, and we havent done anything else to attract them! I am really trying to not come to the conclusion that they are wanting our $500-$1200 show goats though, but I think that might be whats happening. I don't want to kill them, but if they pose a threat to my animals, I have no other choice. I think we are going to get a few guys together and go on a major coyote hunt. That's really my last option here, being as a) they could kill any one of my animals, or b) they aren't afraid of my great pyrenees, and c) they have scared away all of the deer, so deer hunting is nonexsistant right now. ****sigh**** 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Once they decide there is a free or easy meal, they won't give up. They have chased the deer away and your little goats look just like deer. I remember threatening anybody that tried to shoot the cute little Kit Foxes that were playing in the field next to me....right up to the day I saw them killing my geese and ducks! 

I would think a good old fashioned coyote hunt is in order.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Cade!! Haven't seen you around in ages, how you been?

I hear you about the coyotes, our property is part of one of the last wooded areas left in our quickly growing neighborhood. The 'yotes are bad, and we have a red fox denning back there too...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Are your Pyrenees penned in with the goats?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

LadySecret said:


> Are your Pyrenees penned in with the goats?


Yes they are

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Well then the coyotes have just figured out that your dogs can't get to them. That's why their coming in so close. Coyotes are so darn smart.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Could the coyotes be looking for chickens, barn cats, rats, or wild birds?

If you live next to wildlife and the coyotes are looking for domestic animals, the coyote population is probably too high for your area - hunting or trapping is the only solution to overpopulation. :-(


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a den on the back side of my pen and also a trail going all around the pen and knock on wood they have never tested my fence. It's when the kids are out that I have end up with issues  but I also spray my goats with wolf pee when I do let them to out and brows. Don't get me wrong if I was in your shoes I would totally shoot that sucker eye balling my goats though. The way I figure it is they have how many acrs to go hunt for little birdies and rats, they don't need to be looking at my babies lol but if you don't have wolfs in your area I would spray wolf pee around your pen if your worried about them


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Last night went fairly good I guess. The dogs were standing at the back of the pasture blasting off more than usual, so I think that the coyotes still might have been there, but they just didn't make a racket. Let's just pray that nothing happens to the animals before we can hunt those yotes down! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been hearing them every night and shoot at them from my front porch. They are starting to dig to try to get under my fences. I poured concrete in the last hole as I got tired of filling it up. Big mistake as I had to keep the ducks and goats from investigating the concrete. I ended up putting a whole bale of hay on top and now have hay in the concrete. I also drove short posts every 3 feet and attached them to my 2x4 welded wire fence(the 7ft posts are set every 6ft). It seems to be working so far. I could see where they were starting to stretch the fence to crawl under. I hit one, but I know there are other's waiting in the wings. I put them in their winter pen as we seem to have more problems during winter then the summer and fall.

I have a 3000 acre preserve behind me that they quit allowing hunting(except bow and arrow) and now the coyotes are out of control. The cattle farmers have even started complaining they've lost a few calfs.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, I've got a big sucker that's been eyeing my goats, and nothing to shoot him with...had a guy come out once to try to get him but it was super windy, and he hasn't been back.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I just had one at my front yard gate! Couldn't believe it! AND....my gun had magically migrated to the barn again. Let me tell you, 14 with -3 windchill is not tshirt weather for going after your gun. LOL By the time I got back with it, yote was gone. grrr...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

For a while ours were coming up to eat windfalls from the orchard, right outside my bedroom window...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Hard to just catch them out in the open. I suggest to post on craiglist looking for hunters or get a call and dedicate a weekend or two to hunting em.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

That's how I found this guy. No gun or I'd already have dealt with them.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, coyotes are intense!


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Goats4Milk said:


> I have a 3000 acre preserve behind me that they quit allowing hunting(except bow and arrow) and now the coyotes are out of control. The cattle farmers have even started complaining they've lost a few calfs.


Report the increased activity to the Wildlife management, or Fish and Game department in your state... 
The only way they will know that it's time to bring down numbers is if people report that there is trouble. I'm sure there are plans in place for periodic hunts, or "trap and relocate" events, but the authorities will wait until they get enough reports of trouble to do anything. Report every single episode, even if that means calling every day-- and tell your neighbors to do the same! You don't want to wait, while the mamas are teaching their pups where to find food, and too many learn that you've got a buffet...
You might also find out that there are grants to help you reinforce your fencing to keep the predators out.... Often there has been money allocated to help landowners adjacent to preserves... But they won't offer it unless you ask.

Good luck. I live in a semi-urban area, and have coyotes and javelina that stroll right down the wash out in back of my property. There are even bobcats nearby, though not as many.... So I know how scary it can be. And we're inside the city limits so we're too close to the neighbors to even be allowed to shoot at them (the coyotes... No beef with the neighbors:laugh.... 
We have a shelter to lock them up in at night..... Otherwise, I don't even want to think about it.... It's sort of morbid, but when DH and I see signs that get put up about a lost chihuahua, or other tiny pet..... We just shake our head and think "coyote snack".... :doh:


----------

